# Which size propane tank for fireplace?



## darthsmozers

Hi,
First timer here. We are in a new home that is powered by electricity, including cooking, heat pump, water tank, heat, etc. The only thing which requires gas is our fireplace. Had I realized that beforehand we probably would have ditched gas altogether and went with wood burning fireplace, but alas, hindsight . Anyway, many of our neighbors have 200 gal propane tanks that fuel their homes, as there are no gas lines in this area. However, they may have more appliances tied into their propane, whereas we just have the fireplace. So here is my question: for our situation, would it be better to get one of the 200 gal tanks, or is it possible to even go with a standard grill-sized propane tank? We have A grill sized one hooked up now as a temporary solution. I kind of like the idea of the control that comes with a small tank that I can take to refill. But, I wonder if there are any safety, monetary, or other advantages of having the big 200 gal drum vs the small portable tank, or vice versa? Any input would be greatly appreciated, as I am new to the use of propane and homeownership in general . Thanks !


----------



## Jackofall1

Hello and welcome darthsmozers, to the best darn DIY'r site on the web.

The size of tank needed is directly proportional to the amount of use. As a gas fire place is generally for show and adds little to heat in the dwelling, I would tend to say stick with the smaller tank.

Mark


----------



## TarheelTerp

darthsmozers said:


> *Which size propane tank for fireplace?*


Depends on how much you'll be using it...
and how much trouble you're willing to put up with to replenish when empty.



> We have A grill sized one hooked up now as a temporary solution.
> I kind of like the idea of the control that comes with a small tank that I can take to refill.


Works for me.
Ride it out for a season (or two). See for yourselves.

Or... try to sell it and get the woodstove you would prefer!



> But, I wonder if there are any safety, monetary, or other advantages of having the big 200 gal drum vs the small portable tank, or vice versa?


Nah. Mostly just the PITA aspect.

hth


----------



## darthsmozers

Jackofall1 said:


> Hello and welcome darthsmozers, to the best darn DIY'r site on the web.
> 
> The size of tank needed is directly proportional to the amount of use. As a gas fire place is generally for show and adds little to heat in the dwelling, I would tend to say stick with the smaller tank.
> 
> Mark


Ah good call, I should have mentioned the usage. Likely at the most one evening each weekend in winter as we aren't home enough during the week to really enjoy it. And at most for an hour each time. 
And thanks for the welcome!


----------



## darthsmozers

TarheelTerp said:


> Depends on how much you'll be using it...
> and how much trouble you're willing to put up with to replenish when empty.
> 
> Works for me.
> Ride it out for a season (or two). See for yourselves.
> 
> Or... try to sell it and get the woodstove you would prefer!
> 
> Nah. Mostly just the PITA aspect.
> 
> hth


Hmm, trying the small for a season or two to see how much we use it is a great suggestion. And at the worst if we decide to upgrade later we could keep the small tank for other uses like grilling! Good suggestion, thanks! 

Usage would likely be on weekend, maybe an hour at the most once a week.


----------



## joecaption

If you go with to big a tank and do not use at least a certin amount per year your stuck with having to pay rental for the tank.
I went from gas heat to a mini split and only use gas for my cooking stove. 
It's been a year and I've only used about 10 gal. and have not had to call for a delivery so now they want me to pay $120.00 just for having the tank.


----------



## darthsmozers

joecaption said:


> If you go with to big a tank and do not use at least a certin amount per year your stuck with having to pay rental for the tank.
> I went from gas heat to a mini split and only use gas for my cooking stove.
> It's been a year and I've only used about 10 gal. and have not had to call for a delivery so now they want me to pay $120.00 just for having the tank.


Oh good point. Is it possible then to buy the tank outright or is that very expensive?


----------



## Tator1076

I did seen other day someone is selling 100 gal tanks. May need call around and ask about it. I also did hear people with small gas grill tanks hooking them up to the house fire place and when kids are playing around them knocking them over and snapping the flex gas line. If you have kids need think about that


----------



## COLDIRON

Most gas fireplaces come with instructions as to the size tank to be used.

Many require a 100 LB tank.


----------



## joecaption

Lowes and HD both sell 100 gal. tanks but check if your local gas companys will fill them. May be cheaper to just have them deliver one and use there's.


----------



## dougp23

Up here in NH, many gas companies will install a tank and keep it filled for you. the problem is that the price is based on usage, the more you use, the lower the price. We have a small tank for our gas range, they just put in 5 gals, at $4.69 a gal. yikes. If you use, say, 1,000 gals a year, the price is about $2.95 a gal. As for the fireplace, I *think* (don't take my word on this) that you can get fireplace inserts that throw some very good heat as well as produce a nice show.


----------



## gregzoll

A 200 gal. tank is not that big. Are you sure that they are not larger tanks? A 200 gal tank is just a larger sized 20 gal that you see on propane gas grills.


----------



## AandPDan

One thing to consider, anything over 125 gallons has to be at least 10' from the house.


----------



## harleyrider

darthsmozers said:


> Hi,
> First timer here. We are in a new home that is powered by electricity, including cooking, heat pump, water tank, heat, etc. The only thing which requires gas is our fireplace. Had I realized that beforehand we probably would have ditched gas altogether and went with wood burning fireplace, but alas, hindsight . Anyway, many of our neighbors have 200 gal propane tanks that fuel their homes, as there are no gas lines in this area. However, they may have more appliances tied into their propane, whereas we just have the fireplace. So here is my question: for our situation, would it be better to get one of the 200 gal tanks, or is it possible to even go with a standard grill-sized propane tank? We have A grill sized one hooked up now as a temporary solution. I kind of like the idea of the control that comes with a small tank that I can take to refill. But, I wonder if there are any safety, monetary, or other advantages of having the big 200 gal drum vs the small portable tank, or vice versa? Any input would be greatly appreciated, as I am new to the use of propane and homeownership in general . Thanks !


For the most part you have been given great advise, one thing to keep in mind is that local building code have very strict rules regarding the placement and usage of propane cylinders and tanks, so before making your final decision, I would check with your local building inspector and or the propane supplier them selfs. They should be up on all local codes.


----------



## darthsmozers

Thanks for all the advice. Looks fairly split between small and large. I suppose my best bet is to call America's and just see about the small one first, to see if it's acceptable for now. Maybe we will try it for a winter or two and then decide on a larger one? Good ,points from you all though, from kids to distance to cost, and I appreciate all the insight.
Thanks!


----------

